# kubota l2250



## dgl2250 (Feb 2, 2018)

My Kubota's bucket does not lift much weight. The lever arm positions to dump, etc. are not matching diagram on box. The 3 point hitch works fine.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Does your joy stick happen to hit the top cover? If it is remove the cover and see if that helps. There is probably a lot of play in the assembly and that makes it hit the cover and it is not able to get it's full throw. The only fix is replacing the lever assembly. Hope this helps


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I would expect the Kubota BF400G loader on that tractor. It only lifts 882 lbs.

If the valve no longer matches the hydraulic diagram, it may mean the valve was replaced with a generic unit, or it may be as simple as the lines have been removed and reinstalled incorrectly. I see a lot of the latter on 20 year old equipment when people do not follow the repair manual instructions.

It is possible that the relief valve spring has broken. Easy and inexpensive repair once it is determined to be the problem. The pressure test can be done with $10 gauge and the correct male metric fitting to a hose end on the loader. The repair manual has the proper pressure range, but it should be about 2,500 psi.


----------



## dgl2250 (Feb 2, 2018)

rhino said:


> Does your joy stick happen to hit the top cover? If it is remove the cover and see if that helps. There is probably a lot of play in the assembly and that makes it hit the cover and it is not able to get it's full throw. The only fix is replacing the lever assembly. Hope this helps


I took the cover off and this made the bucket work much better. The lever with the ball joint seems very loose. How would I go about tightening it up?


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

You could always braze the pins to tighten things up, or go to your nearest Kubota dealer and order new parts.


----------

